# General > Farming & Crofting >  Texel shearling tups

## rosie

Texel shearling tups for sale

Well bred and ready for work 

Located in Huna

Can help with delivery

£250-£400

07793867491

01955611298

----------


## rosie

Texel shearling tups for sale

Well bred and ready for work 

Located in Huna

Can help with delivery

£250-£400

pics attached 

07793867491
Up to date pics 
01955611298[/QUOTE]

----------

